# New Smoker with Pics



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Picked this up from a Hospital for nothing, it was a towel warmer, all stainless I put a 1500W element in the bottom that will be on a reostat With no control at all it willl get up to 300 deg. in about 20 minutes, and I'm getting some SS mesh racks made, top has a 400 Watt warming element in it that gets up to 180 deg on a reostat also has a fan on top wich might come in handy for making jerky, if nothing else the top can be used for keeping the meat warm. This things going to be sweet.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Great looking cabinet BROWNDOG !!!

Mine is very similar, it is a retired stainless steel commercial fridge (free); originally I tried electric and I had problems getting it up to temp in cold conditions and if I opened the door recovery time was terrible. Then I went to burner and propane and monitored the smokers temp. This last summer I added a thermostat, electronic igniter for the pilot light with a 12 volt to120 volt converter. So far it has been running pretty accurate with about an 8º temp variance. Also this late this last summer I acquired a stainless steel commercial flash freezer (free), it is still working but when it dies I plan on making it a cold smoker with a detached firebox.

Look forward to hearing how yours turns out working for you. Mind me asking where you are getting the SS mesh racks and what the cost is? For racks I used expanded aluminum that are 24"X24", but only ended up with 6 of them and would like more.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Boy, would I like to score one like that, they are tough to find, let us know how it works out,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

